# NCEELS problem 112



## mot14 (Feb 25, 2011)

in the solutions it states "1 sqrt in = 0.15937 sqrt m" where is that from?????

Thank you in advance...


----------



## hoosier2009 (Feb 25, 2011)

mot14 said:


> in the solutions it states "1 sqrt in = 0.15937 sqrt m" where is that from?????
> Thank you in advance...



1 in. = 0.025398797 m

Applying Square root to both sides of the above equation,

(Sq. rt 1) . (Sq. rt in.) = (Sq. rt 0.025398797) (Sq. rt m.)

Calculated value, Sq. rt 0.025398797 = 0.15937 and Sq. rt 1 = 1

Therefore

1. Sq. rt in. = 0.15937 Sq. rt m


----------

